# Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=60777[/img] 
*Title: Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* 

*HTS Overall Score:*70




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=60785[/img]*Summary*
Spoof series are always hard to keep going once the momentum spins down. They always try to up the ante with bigger gags, more gross outs, and more stupidity. That’s not to say that more can’t be better, but we all know the statement “trying to hard”. “Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult” definitely falls victim to that mentality, but thankfully had the good graces to end the series here before it got out of town. The humor is still funny, and the gags give anyone a chuckle, but after watching this for the first time in maybe a decade I understand why they made the creative decision to finish the blockbuster series with #3. 

Frank Drebin (Leslie Nielsen) is retiring from police squad. Yes, after years of faithful service and over 3,000 perps shot, it’s time to hang up the old badge. Now that he’s married to Jane (Priscilla Presley) it’s time for some domestic bliss. However, things aren’t exactly as good as one would imaging. Jane and Frank’s love life has pretty much petered to nothing while Frank tries to fill the void of now police work with cooking, cleaning and baking. However, when Rocco Dillon (Fred Ward), bomb maker extraordinaire is hired by domestic terrorist Papshmir (Raye Birk.. one of the villains from the first movie) to bomb an unknown target, Frank volunteers to go in undercover to Rocco’s prison to find out what the man is cooking up.

After finding out that Frank is doing police work once more, Jane leaves him to go live with her sister, only to come to the crazy assumption that Frank isn’t doing police work, but with another woman. While She tears across the countryside in a stolen 18 wheeler to find her husband, Frank is knee deep in trouble, after helping Rocco break out of prison and hook up with his voluptuous girlfriend Tanya (Anna Nicole Smith), and his crazed mother (Kathleen Freeman). Unfortunately Jane herself stumbles upon Frank and his new “crew” just before they’re about to find out the target of the maniac bomber. Using her as a hostage, Rocco homes in on his big target and it will take all of Frank’s skills to take down the perp as well as keep his wife alive. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=60793[/img]“Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult” definitely proves that the franchise is running out of steam. The second movie had a bit of a dip in quality, but it was still ALMOST as good as the first. This time the jokes are wearing a bit thin and the gags are amped up to level 11. You can tell that they’re really trying to outdo each movie with stupider and stupider jokes and more insane sight gags. That’s not to say they don’t work, as Frank Drebin is still one hilarious moron. They are just at that stage where anymore and the whole shebang falls over the edge into bad. Anna Nicole Smith is just stunningly gorgeous as Tanya (I forgot how insanely beautiful she was when she was young) and her interactions with Frank are funny as all get out. I found it extremely interesting how unshakeable Frank was in his faithfulness to his wife as well as the bro code with him and Rocco. Tanya was the seductress but Frank’s honor wouldn’t let him touch her. Something that’s not seen in movies even back then.

While there’s a lot of fun I the movie, I have to say that I’m glad this was the last film. The prior movies were great and the “Airplane” style gags work fantastically for a while, but too much and they start to wear thing. The movie is still a gas for the fans of Nielsen, but I do understand why they cancelled the 4th movie. Better to go out with a bang than with a whimper and the powers that be saw the writing on the wall. 




*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for crude behavior


*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=60801[/img]“Naked Gun 33 1/3” seems to be given the same mastering process that its predecessor had, as the movie looks aesthetically pleasing and much much nicer than the old Paramount DVD I have lying around. Colors are nice and bright with good primary colors and natural skin tones. There’s a healthy layer of grain over the image and while it does get thick in a few spots, tends to be very conservative without any real signs of noise reduction or other digital tampering. Black are solid, albeit occasionally washed out, and show just a teensy bit of noise. When Frank Drebin is at the academy awards the image really shines, with great lighting and a very very mild layer of grain, however I noticed a few spots that look a bit funky, such as when Jane runs through a barricade and you see the guy smashed into the grill. The grain looks a bit heavy and is overly soft. Still, fine detail is excellent for the most part except for those few scenes.







*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=60809[/img]The 5.1 DTS-HD MA main track is excellent, with a rather bombastic feel to it. The gunshots carry some serious weight and the roar of that 18 wheeler that Jane careens around the country with has a nice hefty sound to it. Dialog is always clear, with no signs of popping, hiss or other distortion from a mistreated master. Surrounds are sparse, but still reasonable considering the era that movie was made in and the budget it commanded. Ambient noises come through pleasantly and there is a good amount of action when Rocco and his good ole mama take the stage near the end. Clarity and balance of mixing manage to be top notch, as I never had to adjust the volume knob once during my viewing. It may not match a “Transformers” film, but fans will be pleased with a solid track that replicates the original audio quite well. 






*Extras* 
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=60817[/img]
• Nothing












*Overall:* :3.5stars:

Sequels are always hard to match their predecessors, and the more sequels you get in a series the harder it becomes. For every “Fast and Furious” series there is an “Austin Powers” or a “Final Destination”. “Naked Gun” was a fantastic comedy that transcends the decades with a loveable cast and goofy and irreverent take on the police force. “Naked Gun 2 ½” took a slight dip, but was still quite a lot of fun. The third. Well it’s a lot of fun, but definitely the weakest one of the trilogy. I will fondly remember Leslie Nielsen in all his roles and have a great time with each of the three “Naked Gun” movies, but objectively I have to understand that “33 1/3” stretched the already taught limits of the spoof series a bit. Audio and video are quite good, but still we get no extras. Not even ported from the DVD, so I would have to say that this one is still worth the buy if you’re a fan of the series for the audio and video along, especially considering the price. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Leslie Nielsen, Fred Ward, Anna Nicole Smith
Directed by: Peter Segal
Written by: Pat Proft, David Zucker
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Portuguese
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 83 minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: December 1st 2015




*Buy Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult On Blu-ray at Amazon*




*Recommendation: Recommended.​*








More about Mike


----------

